# christmas EO's?



## krissy (Aug 3, 2009)

i have some EO's and until i have money to spare am not buying anymore FO's, but i want to make some holiday scents for this season. does anyone know what some good holiday EO's are? that can be used in lotion bars, soaps and bath salts?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

mint eo's come to mind 
cloves cinnamon ginger scents


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe a combi of a little bit of cinnamon, clove and orange?


----------



## beautifulbay (Sep 26, 2009)

Pine needle EO


----------



## IanT (Sep 26, 2009)

chocolate mint= Candy cane mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lsg (Oct 15, 2009)

Here are a couple of links with holiday essential oil blends. They are listed as drops because they are blends for aroma therapy. I would just figure the drops as parts add up the parts and divide the oz. needed by parts, then you will know how many oz of each essential oil you need for your batch of soap.

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_scentblends.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_2135251_chri...ils-blend.html


----------



## clbutler (Oct 15, 2009)

And don't forget frankincense and myrrh. It's a classic!


----------

